# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  If You Are Still Unvaxxed

## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Bird (11-16-2021),BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),covfefe saved us (11-19-2021),Dubler9 (11-16-2021),El Guapo (11-16-2021),FirstGenCanadian (11-17-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),JustPassinThru (11-18-2021),Katzndogz (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),OldSchool (11-18-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-16-2021),patrickt (11-17-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),Rutabaga (11-16-2021),Sunsettommy (11-16-2021),tlmjl (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021),zeke501 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I'm double vaxxed. No, I didn't even want the first one, but it's impossible to go anywhere if you aren't.

This will shake out in the next election...bigly.  :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),covfefe saved us (11-19-2021),Dubler9 (11-16-2021),El Guapo (11-16-2021),OldSchool (11-18-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021),Wildrose (11-16-2021)

----------


## tlmjl

Your meme pretty much says it all....

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),El Guapo (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),usfan (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Big Bird (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),covfefe saved us (11-19-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),Rutabaga (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021)

----------


## Quark

> I'm double vaxxed. No, I didn't even want the first one, but it's impossible to go anywhere if you aren't.
> 
> This will shake out in the next election...bigly.


In a decade or two the population will down to a couple of hundred thousand people. Okay I looked up the population and I'll change my numbers to a couple of million survivors.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> 


LADIES and gentlemen. I am not vaxxed. Got alot of bitching aimed at me too. They can yell all they want. I will NOT get the jab.

----------

Big Bird (11-16-2021),BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),covfefe saved us (11-19-2021),Foghorn (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),Sunsettommy (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021),Wilson2 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Ladies and gentlemen. I am not vaxxed. Got alot of bitching aimed at me too. They can yell all they want. I will NOT get the jab.


Welcome back! I'm not vaxxed either and don't intend to get vaxxed either even if I have to give up medical care.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021),Wilson2 (11-17-2021)

----------


## LadyMoonlight

I am not vaxxed. There are a few places I can go to (chemists, supermarkets, banks, newsagents) but I am banned from every where else. I am hanging in there. The medical discrimination against us will end on December 15th (so far, but I don't trust the government not to change that) and I will be able to travel by public transport and go into all the shops I want to. Just have to wait them out.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021),Wildrose (11-16-2021)

----------


## Quark

> I am not vaxxed. There are a few places I can go to (chemists, supermarkets, banks, newsagents) but I am banned from every where else. I am hanging in there. The medical discrimination against us will end on December 15th (so far, but I don't trust the government not to change that) and I will be able to travel by public transport and go into all the shops I want to. Just have to wait them out.


And here WWII was fought to end Nazism and Fascism and lo and behold Nazism and Fascism is still with us in spades and from the countries that fought the Nazis and Fascists. Goes to show there is no real reason to fight for one's government.

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021)

----------


## Brat

> I am not vaxxed. There are a few places I can go to (chemists, supermarkets, banks, newsagents) but I am banned from every where else. I am hanging in there. The medical discrimination against us will end on December 15th (so far, but I don't trust the government not to change that) and I will be able to travel by public transport and go into all the shops I want to. Just have to wait them out.


What will happen on Dec 15?

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> Welcome back! I'm not vaxxed either and don't intend to get vaxxed either even if I have to give up medical care.


Ditto. Which is why I have stocked up on self help medical books and herbal remedy books to treat myself if need be.

----------

Big Bird (11-16-2021),BooBoo (11-16-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Ditto. Which is why I have stocked up on self help medical books and herbal remedy books to treat myself if need be.


I'm old enough to not give a crap any more. I'm ready for the Grim Reaper.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021)

----------


## Brat

> Ditto. Which is why I have stocked up on self help medical books and herbal remedy books to treat myself if need be.


We have a quite a few of those books too.  Best of luck and God's Grace!

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> I'm double vaxxed. No, I didn't even want the first one, but it's impossible to go anywhere if you aren't.
> 
> This will shake out in the next election...bigly.


Not that you need my comments but I will never take the vaccinations and wish to say that I 100% respect that you have and it is not my business and I wish you well. You did it for the right reasons that suit you - thats what freedom is about.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),Creepy Uncle Joe (11-18-2021),Foghorn (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),Sunsettommy (11-16-2021),Swedgin (11-16-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I'm double vaxxed. No, I didn't even want the first one, but it's impossible to go anywhere if you aren't.
> 
> This will shake out in the next election...bigly.


I literally left the country I spent most of my life in (Canada) to avoid being caged in. Come November 30th, no one who is unvaxxed will be able to fly in commercial aircraft or trains. Now, to be fair, I had other reasons for leaving Canada, but what made me go when I did was this impending deadline. I actually left on October 3rd because the government had announced that they wanted to close the airports to the unvaxxed at the end of October. They decided to just require it for domestic flights on October 30th instead, perhaps to see how people would take it. Apparently there wasn't much protest so they decided to go whole hog on November 30th. Now note that they specified commercial aircraft. I imagine the rich will still be able to get on their jets unvaxxed, but I'm not rich.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Dubler9 (11-16-2021),Foghorn (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021),Swedgin (11-16-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Global evil insanity. It doesn't make any sense. Vaxxed can spread and get sick.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),JustPassinThru (11-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),Wilson2 (11-17-2021)

----------


## LadyMoonlight

> What will happen on Dec 15?


The unvaxxed will be able to go to the same venues/shops as the vaxxed can.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Global evil insanity. It doesn't make any sense. Vaxxed can spread and get sick.


I think you know my views about the contagiousness of Covid, but in terms of simple life expectancy, there is evidence that being vaxxed can greatly reduce it:
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021)

----------


## patrickt

I wonder what this thread is about but not enough to click on a link with zero narrative.

----------


## Swedgin

> In a decade or two the population will down to a couple of hundred thousand people. Okay I looked up the population and I'll change my numbers to a couple of million survivors.


Doesn't matter for me, as I am single, and have no kids.  Won't be having kids.

As a futurist, however, I am saddened by what I see in our future.

(It is as if all those dystopian stories I read as a child, are coming true, before my very eyes.  Quite simply...our species has stopped evolving spiritually, socially and culturally, if not physically.  And, I do not see our species making a 'jump' to Singularity.  The Internet is already mostly filth and trash...more often than not, offering the very WORST of us!)

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-17-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),Rutabaga (11-16-2021),Sunsettommy (11-16-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I wonder what this thread is about but not enough to click on a link with zero narrative.


If I say the word "circle", does that help?

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I wonder what this thread is about but not enough to click on a link with zero narrative.


 :Applause:

----------


## BooBoo

> What will happen on Dec 15?





> The unvaxxed will be able to go to the same venues/shops as the vaxxed can.



Gotta get the Last Minute CHRISTmas Shopping Done...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ are needed for those Damn Dem Lie-Barrels...!!!

----------


## QuaseMarco

> If I say the word "circle", does that help?


You're so witty........ When I grow up I want to be like you.  :Kermit:

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
No, still not vaxed.

This despite the fact I work in a public environment (a hotel).

Having been in the Army I see no need for this unproven (and frankly more authoritarian ruling that sergeant-majors would reject on behalf of their men - at least the ones from pre-woke rulings). I accepted anti-chemical warfare tablets/injections because the enemy threat was then obvious.
.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Dubler9 (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

I will keep this simple;    If you wholeheartedly trust big pharma and politicians with a history of corruption, lies and self interest. This is your starting point and not mine. I already knew.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),El Guapo (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),Rutabaga (11-16-2021),ruthless terrier (11-16-2021),Sunsettommy (11-16-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

you .. we .. the unvaxxed .. are in the minority. i don't trust big pharma but for different reasons. it turns out i am intolerant of a LOT of drugs including sleeping pills .. cold medicines .. allergy medications .. antidepressants .. muscle relaxants .. to name a few. so it's up to me to pick and chose which things I put in my body. and the untested mRNA vaccine is another drug I am avoiding .. so far.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Dubler9 (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-16-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> you .. we .. the unvaxxed .. are in the minority. i don't trust big pharma but for different reasons. it turns out i am intolerant of a LOT of drugs including sleeping pills .. cold medicines .. allergy medications .. antidepressants .. muscle relaxants .. to name a few. so it's up to me to pick and chose which things I put in my body. and the untested mRNA vaccine is another drug I am avoiding .. so far.


Seems perfectly logical to me.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Doesn't matter for me, as I am single, and have no kids.  Won't be having kids.
> 
> As a futurist, however, I am saddened by what I see in our future.
> 
> (It is as if all those dystopian stories I read as a child, are coming true, before my very eyes.  Quite simply...our species has stopped evolving spiritually, socially and culturally, if not physically.  And, I do not see our species making a 'jump' to Singularity.  The Internet is already mostly filth and trash...more often than not, offering the very WORST of us!)


If the demographers are right in the next fifty years or so the US population will be composed of Amish, Mormons, Evangelicals, and Moslems primarily. Maybe that will be a good thing I don't know.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Swedgin (11-16-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> If the demographers are right in the next fifty years or so the US population will be composed of Amish, Mormons, Evangelicals, and Moslems primarily. Maybe that will be a good thing I don't know.


Move to Poland.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

I predict the breakdown to be something like this:

33% "White" (Although, many may "identify" as any number of others...???)
33% "Hispanic" (Although any who commit crimes will be called "WHITE!")
20% "African American" 
14% All others

Can't really predict the numbers based on Faith/Religion, but, I am all but certain that those who call themselves "Christian" will continue to decline in number (Although, Hispanics will continue to keep the number somewhat consistent...).  "Jews" will remain roughly the same, in number.  Muslims may slightly increase in number, but, only because we will bring so many in.  Atheists will grow in number,  but, not as much as they will in actual INFLUENCE.

Prediction #2:  Most of the racial animosity will be between "Blacks" and "Hispanics/Asians" (Aka called "White" in these circumstances....)

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Wildrose (11-16-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Move to Poland.


Hopefully my next move is to the grave.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai

no jab here not going to get it either

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),Rutabaga (11-16-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> 


220 million plus vaccinated Americans have survived it as well.

----------


## Wildrose

> I think you know my views about the contagiousness of Covid, but in terms of simple life expectancy, there is evidence that being vaxxed can greatly reduce it:
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed


That isn't evidence.  The elderly and infirm already living on borrowed time were the first to be vaccinated.

They are still dying at roughly the expected rate.

----------


## Wildrose

> I predict the breakdown to be something like this:
> 
> 33% "White" (Although, many may "identify" as any number of others...???)
> 33% "Hispanic" (Although any who commit crimes will be called "WHITE!")
> 20% "African American" 
> 14% All others
> 
> Can't really predict the numbers based on Faith/Religion, but, I am all but certain that those who call themselves "Christian" will continue to decline in number (Although, Hispanics will continue to keep the number somewhat consistent...).  "Jews" will remain roughly the same, in number.  Muslims may slightly increase in number, but, only because we will bring so many in.  Atheists will grow in number,  but, not as much as they will in actual INFLUENCE.
> 
> Prediction #2:  Most of the racial animosity will be between "Blacks" and "Hispanics/Asians" (Aka called "White" in these circumstances....)


Blacks and Hispanics pretty well universally hated one another until the dem's social welfare programs replaced work and traditional families.

They are still pretty well openly at war in the gang world though.

----------

Swedgin (11-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 220 million plus vaccinated Americans have survived it as well.



All of the above while "*Biden* also said that he remains optimistic, and that touted the  successes of *his first 100 days* in office. He noted that *220 million  vaccine doses have been delivered*, and highlighted the $1,400 relief  checks that came with the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan."...!!!

----------


## Wildrose

> All of the above while "*Biden* also said that he remains optimistic, and that touted the  successes of *his first 100 days* in office. He noted that *220 million  vaccine doses have been delivered*, and highlighted the $1,400 relief  checks that came with the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan."...!!!


We're now up to at least 220 million Americans being vaccinated and still kicking.

----------


## Rutabaga

> We're now up to at least 220 million Americans being vaccinated and still kicking.


where did you get that number?

why should i believe it?

why would it make any difference?

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Creepy Uncle Joe (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> where did you get that number?
> 
> why should i believe it?
> 
> why would it make any difference?


The vaccination stats are updated daily on several sites.

Why believe it?  I believe it because I'm not a conspiracy nut or anti vaxxer conspiracy nut.

Why is it relevant?  It shoots the hell out of the claims the vaccines are killing us in huge numbers.

----------


## Brat

For God's sake.  I've had every other vaccine required my entire life.  I'm certainly not an "anti-vax nutter" and I resent being referred to that way.  I just won't take THIS vaccine.  Please stop saying that myself and others who are thoughtful are nutters.   Very disrespectful.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Creepy Uncle Joe (11-18-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),LadyMoonlight (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021),Wilson2 (11-17-2021),zeke501 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Neo

> LADIES and gentlemen. I am not vaxxed. Got alot of bitching aimed at me too. They can yell all they want. I will NOT get the jab.



I take it you have multiple medical ailments? Smoker?  I hope Covid19 doesnt visit you Gracie.

----------


## Neo

> For God's sake.  I've had every other vaccine required my entire life.  I'm certainly not an "anti-vax nutter" and I resent being referred to that way.  I just won't take THIS vaccine.  Please stop saying that myself and others who are thoughtful are nutters.   Very disrespectful.


Truly! I cannot see the problem here with taking vaccines for covid19  medical science, doctors, nurses,  everyone who has worked or visited a Covid ward of a hospital knows THIS IS REAL.   Why aren’t you taking it seriously?

----------


## Brat

Because of people like you, Neo.  Too much pushing.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I think you know my views about the contagiousness of Covid, but in terms of simple life expectancy, there is evidence that being vaxxed can greatly reduce it:
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't evidence [snip].


I strongly disagree. If you'd like to discuss whether or not it's evidence, I suggest you head over to that thread though- this thread is more a congratulations for those who have refused to get the covid vax.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021)

----------


## Brat

> this thread is more a congratulations for those who have refused to get the covid vax.


As well it SHOULD be!

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),JustPassinThru (11-18-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

When BooBoo is laying on the Table in a Morgue, then They can JAB Me...!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> Global evil insanity. It doesn't make any sense. Vaxxed can spread and get sick.


It makes sense if you believe Revelations. That damn vaxx is 666. But....just hold yer drawers, says I. HE is coming directly. All I gotta do is wait. If I live that long. But like Quark, I am ready to go however I go. But it won't be from a damn jab, that's fer sure.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> I take it you have multiple medical ailments? Smoker?  I hope Covid19 doesn’t visit you Gracie.


My immune system still works. I'll take my chances with my own body fighting it. And if it does visit me and I don't survive..oh well. When its time to go, its time to go.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),JustPassinThru (11-18-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),zeke501 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> We're now up to at least 220 million Americans being vaccinated and still kicking.


So far you are. We will see how it goes this winter and next year. And the year after that. Stop with the pushing. Its a BIG turn off to people.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> The vaccination stats are updated daily on several sites.
> 
> Why believe it?  I believe it because I'm not a conspiracy nut or anti vaxxer conspiracy nut.
> 
> Why is it relevant?  It shoots the hell out of the claims the vaccines are killing us in huge numbers.


Oh shut UP already.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-16-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021),zeke501 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I strongly disagree. If you'd like to discuss whether or not it's evidence, I suggest you head over to that thread though- this thread is more a congratulations for those who have refused to get the covid vax.


I just did and you of course conveniently snipped that from my post.  Here's a refresher.

 


> The elderly and infirm already living on borrowed time were the first to be vaccinated.





> They are still dying at roughly the expected rate.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. If you'd like to discuss whether or not it's evidence, I suggest you head over to that thread though- this thread is more a congratulations for those who have refused to get the covid vax.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did [snip]


No, you did not. You started discussing the issue in this thread. Again, the thread to discuss this subject is here:
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed

----------


## Wildrose

> No, you did not. You started discussing the issue in this thread. Again, the thread to discuss this subject is here:
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed





> I think you know my views about the contagiousness of Covid, but in terms of simple life expectancy, there is evidence that being vaxxed can greatly reduce it:
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed


You brought it up here so I'm discussing it here, if you don't like it don't bring other subjects into new threads.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



Yes, I linked to a thread that brought up evidence on how getting double jabbed can reduce life expectancy, but I -also- included the thread I made for that subject. I did so for a reason- if people want to discuss the subject, that would be the place to do it.

----------


## Rutabaga

> The vaccination stats are updated daily on several sites.
> 
> Why believe it?  I believe it because I'm not a conspiracy nut or anti vaxxer conspiracy nut.
> 
> Why is it relevant?  It shoots the hell out of the claims the vaccines are killing us in huge numbers.


all of the above relies on faith...

faith that the same ones that lie to us, are not lying now...

why would you believe anyone that has lied to you before?

once someone lies. everything else they say is suspect.

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021),Wilson2 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Yes, I linked to a thread that brought up evidence on how getting double jabbed can reduce life expectancy, but I -also- included the thread I made for that subject. I did so for a reason- if people want to discuss the subject, that would be the place to do it.


The problem is there are no facts that support your claim as usual.

Don't bring things up and then tell us we can't respond to your posts.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by Wildrose
> 
> 
> The vaccination stats are updated daily on several sites.
> 
> Why believe it?  I believe it because I'm not a conspiracy nut or anti vaxxer conspiracy nut. [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut UP already.


I'm not sure why you told him that, but my guess it's his constant insults to people who disagree with him. That's why I liked your post anyway :-p. Well now that Trinnity has asked people to try to be more civil in discussions here, perhaps he will take her words to heart and stop doing this type of thing.

----------

Gracie (11-16-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> all of the above relies on faith...
> 
> faith that the same ones that lie to us, are not lying now...
> 
> why would you believe anyone that has lied to you before?
> 
> once someone lies. everything else they say is suspect.


I don't take anything on Faith except God.  I always look for the best available evidence.

If people vaccinated for covid were suffering a mass die off in the US no amount of gov't or media bias could hide it.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Yes, I linked to a thread that brought up evidence on how getting double jabbed can reduce life expectancy, but I -also- included the thread I made for that subject. I did so for a reason- if people want to discuss the subject, that would be the place to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is there are no facts that support your claim as usual.



Again, I strongly disagree.




> Don't bring things up and then tell us we can't respond to your posts.


I'm not. I'm simply saying that this thread is not the place to discuss this subject. Again, the thread for this subject is here:
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed

----------


## Wildrose

> Again, I strongly disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. I'm simply saying that this thread is not the place to discuss this subject. Again, the thread for this subject is here:
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-than-unjabbed


There is no evidence whatsoever supporting your claim.  We expect the elderly and those living on borrowed time to die and there's been no large increase in deaths that could be attributed to the vaccines factually.

----------


## Quark

Do you realize how silly you sound?

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Northern Rivers (11-16-2021)

----------


## crayons

> We expect the elderly and those living on borrowed time to die


WHO IS WE? >>>Your demonic-devil-worshipin-luci-goobermint-controllers???

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> I'm not sure why you told him that, but my guess it's his constant insults to people who disagree with him. That's why I liked your post anyway :-p. Well now that Trinnity has asked people to try to be more civil in discussions here, perhaps he will take her words to heart and stop doing this type of thing.


I understand Trinnity's desire for more "polite" conversations, but a leopard cannot change its spots. BTW, I'm the leopard. When I told wildrose to shut up, that was being polite in my opinion. I could have done worse and wanted to with more colorful words. I refuse to change who I am. This is me. I can tone it down, but if I have to tippy toe, then I won't be too happy about it.

Only solution is to slap him on iggie I guess, because if telling someone to shut up is bad....oy. I could get banned here, too.

What Hossfly said in his intro thread was not a lie:
"Gracie. She is vicious and bites like a snapping turtle".

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Do you realize hoe silly you sound?


Hoe? Who? How?

----------


## crayons

> Hoe? Who? How?


Tell us All how ya really feel 'trouble-maker=jacobin' >>> Make sure to 'Elaborate=Be Specific'

----------

Brat (11-16-2021)

----------


## Madison

I had and never will get covidcrap vaxx so shoot me  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Gracie (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I take it you have multiple medical ailments? Smoker?  I hope Covid19 doesnt visit you Gracie.


covid helped me quit!

its a lifesaver!! :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),nonsqtr (11-17-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I don't take anything on Faith except God.  I always look for the best available evidence.
> 
> If people vaccinated for covid were suffering a mass die off in the US no amount of gov't or media bias could hide it.


why address only ONE part of your claim?

hmmmmmmmmm?

----------

Brat (11-16-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The problem is there are no facts that support your claim as usual.
> 
> Don't bring things up and then tell us we can't respond to your posts.


like you?


you got links, i got links, all gods children got links...

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Northern Rivers (11-16-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Do you realize hoe silly you sound?


Love the typo, BTW!  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Hoe? Who? How?


Typo. I fixed it. Should be "how".

----------

Wildrose (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

I loathe typo police.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I understand Trinnity's desire for more "polite" conversations, but a leopard cannot change its spots. BTW, I'm the leopard. When I told wildrose to shut up, that was being polite in my opinion. I could have done worse and wanted to with more colorful words. I refuse to change who I am. This is me. I can tone it down, but if I have to tippy toe, then I won't be too happy about it.
> 
> Only solution is to slap him on iggie I guess, because if telling someone to shut up is bad....oy. I could get banned here, too.
> 
> What Hossfly said in his intro thread was not a lie:
> "Gracie. She is vicious and bites like a snapping turtle".


Lol :-). I personally wouldn't use the words "shut up", but I think Wildrose is well aware that I've been wanting him to stop insulting people for a while now. Trinnity telling everyone insulting each other to tone it down was a good touch I think.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> There is no evidence whatsoever supporting your claim.


So you claim. If you ever seriously want to discuss the issue, you know where to go.

----------


## Gracie

I really like Trinnity. But it isn't in my DNA to be politically correct and that includes insulting idiots that are idiotically obnoxious. He is obnoxious. So yeah...I went against what Trinnity asks but I can't be anyone other than who I am. I understand her position and her desire for more calm discussion but the way things are now....I think everyone is pretty much ready to blow up. I'm trying to keep a lid on it but I promise nothing. I'll try. But when I can't hold it in any more, instead of making her life more difficult in running this board, I will just bail again. She has enough on her plate with the ones she has now who are assholes. She doesn't need another one...which could be me. :F Sorry:

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Dubler9 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Annnnnd..with that said..I think I will mosey off for awhile and go to Gab where I can cuss my brains out at the morons I run across over there, lol.

Have a good night.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I really like Trinnity. But it isn't in my DNA to be politically correct and that includes insulting idiots that are idiotically obnoxious. He is obnoxious. So yeah...I went against what Trinnity asks but I can't be anyone other than who I am. I understand her position and her desire for more calm discussion but the way things are now....I think everyone is pretty much ready to blow up. I'm trying to keep a lid on it but I promise nothing. I'll try. But when I can't hold it in any more, instead of making her life more difficult in running this board, I will just bail again. She has enough on her plate with the ones she has now who are assholes. She doesn't need another one...which could be me.


Awww :-p. I think it's due to my upbringing that it takes a lot to get me to use base insults on someone. Basically, it tends to take more than anyone online can muster. However, insults do affect me- worst case scenario, I tend to stop wanting to talk to people who insult me too often. The thing I've noticed here, though, is that there are actually very few people who are completely gung ho on the vaccines here. So instead I just have to deal with people like Wildrose and Ishmael that aren't completely gung ho on the vaccines and, while they may strongly disagree with me on some things and insult me much more than I'd prefer, are actually the exception here rather than the rule.

When I realized that they were actually the rarity around here, I started to see things quite differently. Without people like them in a thread, the amount of debate on the issue of vaccines tends to go way down. This became super clear to me when Wildrose was thread banned from a thread I was in. After he was thread banned, the entire thread basically just stopped. So I've finally gotten to be more tolerant of them. Since there are only a few of them, I find that I can actually take some insults, and it is of course comforting that there are others who think the same way I do, so it's not like I'm slogging through their stuff alone. Also, it seems like they have both taken Trinnity's words to heart and things are finally beginning to get more civil.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Annnnnd..with that said..I think I will mosey off for awhile and go to Gab where I can cuss my brains out at the morons I run across over there, lol.
> 
> Have a good night.


Lol, ok :-p.

----------


## Wildrose

> Typo. I fixed it. Should be "how".


Please expand on it then as floating like it is it's real hard to surmise what it was related to.

----------


## Wildrose

> I loathe typo police.


Getting him to clarify what he's saying is not the "typo police".

----------


## Dubler9

> I really like Trinnity. But it isn't in my DNA to be politically correct and that includes insulting idiots that are idiotically obnoxious. He is obnoxious. So yeah...I went against what Trinnity asks but I can't be anyone other than who I am. I understand her position and her desire for more calm discussion but the way things are now....I think everyone is pretty much ready to blow up. I'm trying to keep a lid on it but I promise nothing. I'll try. But when I can't hold it in any more, instead of making her life more difficult in running this board, I will just bail again. She has enough on her plate with the ones she has now who are assholes. She doesn't need another one...which could be me.


Give me your honesty and pragmatic ways any day of the week. I support you 100%. The way facebook went, big style, was/is to bring about a situation where any form of disdain is regarded as A VIOLENT ATTACK and thus shut you down. Then you get thousands of Facebook members actually support ZUKEEBORG - but you know they are wrong, many does not make them right.
I think, in fact I know, Trinnity is throwing out the warning as enough for people to just think about another way of phrasing something. Mature people will grasp that.

----------

Gracie (11-17-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

I belong to another site whereby six regulars of many years actually give the impression their seniority gives them ownership over what is said.
All six pat each other on the back - thusly ... "Oh well said Brian" - "Thank you Bill" - "well done Steve your statistics on Coved are so right" - "thank you Bill"!! etc etc  and when I put in my small challenge in disagreement (respectfully) then out they all come from behind the curtain ... "The trouble with people like you"??? - "well said Bill I am with you" ?? Eventually they reach that place where you know they were heading > out comes the insult their ego has suppressed for as long as possible - they can't help it. 
THey actually start the real insults and the Site owner will TELL ME to calm it down - I have never said anything bad at them???? 
The world is full of sickos.

----------

Gracie (11-17-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I belong to another site whereby six regulars of many years actually give the impression their seniority gives them ownership over what is said.
> All six pat each other on the back - thusly ... "Oh well said Brian" - "Thank you Bill" - "well done Steve your statistics on Coved are so right" - "thank you Bill"!! etc etc  and when I put in my small challenge in disagreement (respectfully) then out they all come from behind the curtain ... "The trouble with people like you"??? - "well said Bill I am with you" ?? Eventually they reach that place where you know they were heading > out comes the insult their ego has suppressed for as long as possible - they can't help it. 
> THey actually start the real insults and the Site owner will TELL ME to calm it down - I have never said anything bad at them???? 
> The world is full of sickos.


They are being rather petty...as you are. Leave the site. Simple.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Trinnity

> Oh shut UP already.


Not a rule violation. 

"Shut the fuck up"  is. Versions of "fuck you" are not allowed. It's in the rules.






> I understand Trinnity's desire for more "polite" conversations, [...] I could have done worse and wanted to with more colorful words.


I'm relieved you didn't. I don't want to have to ding anyone, ever. I don't get off on this so called "power" mods have. It's a forum, not a real world location and we don't get paid anyway. We're adults and we're here to talk about issues and life in general. 

A forum lives or dies by the quality of the mod staff. 


~ ~ ~

Hear me, everyone: *MILD INSULTS* AND SNARK  ARE ALLOWED. It'd do folks a lot of good to re-read the rules once a month so you remember and understand them. AND I do not appreciate any person over-reporting and/or reporting posts that are not rule violations (you know who you are - take the hint).

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Gracie (11-17-2021),phoenyx (11-17-2021)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> The unvaxxed will be able to go to the same venues/shops as the vaxxed can.


I've been doing that since this whole mess started without a mask and no one stopped me from entering their place of business because I wasn't wearing a mask.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Not a rule violation. 
> 
> "Shut the fuck up"  is. Versions of "fuck you" are not allowed. It's in the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm relieved you didn't. I don't want to have to ding anyone, ever. I don't get off on this so called "power" mods have. It's a forum, not a real world location and we don't get paid anyway. We're adults and we're here to talk about issues and life in general. 
> 
> A forum lives or dies by the quality of the mod staff. 
> ...


Thanks for some clarification on the rules. However, as to the rules themselves, I think they're not quite truthful. The rules state:

"No... personal attacks on members of the forum"

However, this had been happening a lot recently. Although things seem to have changed since you made a post about everyone toning it down. Still, in a conversation I had with you a while back, you seemed to say it was ok for some personal attacks. I didn't see any clearly defined set of personal attacks that you would think are ok vs ones you wouldn't, so for the most part since then I've decided to just not report anything unless the f word is involved.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I really like Trinnity. But it isn't in my DNA to be politically correct and that includes insulting idiots that are idiotically obnoxious. He is obnoxious. So yeah...I went against what Trinnity asks but I can't be anyone other than who I am. I understand her position and her desire for more calm discussion but the way things are now....I think everyone is pretty much ready to blow up. I'm trying to keep a lid on it but I promise nothing. I'll try. But when I can't hold it in any more, instead of making her life more difficult in running this board, I will just bail again. She has enough on her plate with the ones she has now who are assholes. She doesn't need another one...which could be me.


Don't be so hard on yourself.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

I don't report. Not over there, not here. If someone dishes it to me, I dish back...in spades. My motto is "don't want nothin', don't start nothin'".
I've been on message boards since my webtv days. Many many years. What you see is what you get, so to speak. And on every one of those boards, my responses to "obnoxious people" has always been the same. I hit below the belt.
In real life, I am the same. Blunt, don't hold back, feisty. Yes, I can be nice in "polite company" but message boards are not polite company. There are always those who troll to get a response..deliberately or  accidentally but the plan is to cause argument. With me, if that's what they want that's what they get. Then they cry about it. In short...they can dish it but can't take it. Classic bully behavior. In short..I don't get sad or hurt. I get even via words. Piss me off, and its no holds barred. But when I like someone..like Trinnity...I try to obide by the rules. So I AM trying. I just don't know how long that will last, lol. And more than anything, I do NOT want to upset those I like. So its a juggling dilema for me.If I get riled enough, all polite control goes out the window. And I don't want to do that here.

Just sayin'. A sort of heads up that I am trying very hard to do as requested but I may fail from time to time, depending on the ass....er....person poking me or someone else that doesn't deserve the verbal beatings.

This is not pertaining to some of the gross crap I have read here either, which much is over the line in my opinion. Not cuss words or verbal battles, but other stuff that I have seen can be pretty gross. No reporting..I just leave the thread or wash my eyes with bleach and continue the convo or just leave that thread, lol.

----------


## Trinnity

Modding is judgmental because human beings are judging. We try to be fair. 

I don't want modding chat to derail the topic so let's please get back to the OP.

----------

Gracie (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> WHO IS WE? >>>Your demonic-devil-worshipin-luci-goobermint-controllers???


But THIS ^ is deemed OK... to accuse someone of collaboration with a corrupt and nefarious government.  I encounter the same when another privileged poster calls me a "Fed Poster" as though I am part of that corrupt federal government. These are insults of the highest order against me. And yet who is called out for insulting?  

Finding the lies and misinformation in bitchute, Stew Peters, and Dr Mercola is my crime that justifies such accusations.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I'm trying to keep a lid on it but I promise nothing. I'll try. But when I can't hold it in any more, instead of making her life more difficult in running this board*, I will just bail again*.


AKA... hit and run. How honorable is THAT!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Gracie (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> I've been doing that since this whole mess started without a mask and no one stopped me from entering their place of business because I wasn't wearing a mask.


Thankfully, the place I live in is very conservative. The only time I wear a mask is when I HAVE to....docs, dentist, etc. Everyone else has a sign on their door stating its personal preference. But, when hubby goes in tomorrow for his surgery, they won't let me in because I am unvaxxed, so he will be on his own once I escort him in. They will stop me at the door. Unvaxxed woman bad syndrome.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-18-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> But THIS ^ is deemed OK... to accuse someone of collaboration with a corrupt and nefarious government.  I encounter the same when another privileged poster calls me a "Fed Poster" as though I am part of that corrupt federal government. These are insults of the highest order against me. And yet who is called out for insulting?  
> 
> Finding the lies and misinformation in bitchute, Stew Peters, and Dr Mercola is my crime that justifies such accusations.


Pitiful....... acrimonious..... we feel so sorry for you.... you're an angel.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Thankfully, the place I live in is very conservative. The only time I wear a mask is when I HAVE to....docs, dentist, etc. Everyone else has a sign on their door stating its personal preference. But, when hubby goes in tomorrow for his surgery, they won't let me in because I am unvaxxed, so he will be on his own once I escort him in. They will stop me at the door. Unvaxxed woman bad syndrome.


https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...E-GIVING-BIRTH

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Pitiful....... acrimonious..... we feel so sorry for you.... you're an angel.


Stupid as shit..... no intellectual curiosity..... I feel pity for the entire human race because of you.... you're either a demon or a moron.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-18-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Thankfully, the place I live in is very conservative. The only time I wear a mask is *when I HAVE to.*...docs, dentist, etc. Everyone else has a sign on their door stating its personal preference. But, when hubby goes in tomorrow for his surgery, they won't let me in because I am unvaxxed, so he will be on his own once I escort him in. They will stop me at the door. Unvaxxed woman bad syndrome.


Everyone who says they only do it when they HAVE to is simply saying they have a price.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Stupid as shit..... no intellectual curiosity..... I feel pity for the entire human race because of you.... you're either a demon or a moron.


*Your vaxxed blood boiling now. You need help.*

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Gracie (11-17-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-18-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *Your vaxxed blood boiling now. You need help.*


Now *there's* a bright looking individual.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Gracie

> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...E-GIVING-BIRTH



I am NOT clicking on that. I know what it feels like, so I have desire to SEE what it looks like. :Smiley20:

----------


## Gracie

> Stupid as shit..... no intellectual curiosity..... I feel pity for the entire human race because of you.... you're either a demon or a moron.


I took a peek to see if this guy is worthy of my attention now, but I see he is not. So on iggie he stays.

So calling someone a moron is not against the rules then. Good. I'll use that more often. :Wink20:

----------

Brat (11-17-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I took a peek to see if this guy is worthy of my attention now, but I see he is not. So on iggie he stays.
> 
> So calling someone a moron is not against the rules then. Good. I'll use that more often.


Ooooh... a @Gracie original hit and run. 

"Moron" is a little more terse than 



> Pitiful....... acrimonious..... we feel so sorry for you.... *you're an angel.*



But I don't consider it any more of an insult.

PS      @Gracie I feel sorry for you and you're an _angel_ too.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

See how that works?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Ooooh... a @Gracie original hit and run. 
> 
> "Moron" is a little more terse than 
> [/I]
> But I don't consider it any more of an insult.
> 
> PS      @Gracie I feel sorry for you and you're an _angel_ too. 
> 
> See how that works?


Vaxhole.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Wilson2

> I'm not sure why you told him that, but my guess it's his constant insults to people who disagree with him. That's why I liked your post anyway :-p. Well now that Trinnity has asked people to try to be more civil in discussions here, perhaps he will take her words to heart and stop doing this type of thing.


There will always be people who insult others, thats just part of life on forums.   The best solution is to ignore the insults.   You do not have to respond.   If people stop responding to the insulting posts then that cuts the problem in half at least.   Over time many of the people doing the insulting figure out its a waste of time.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> There will always be people who insult others, thats just part of life on forums.   The best solution is to ignore the insults.   You do not have to respond.   If people stop responding to the insulting posts then that cuts the problem in half at least.   Over time many of the people doing the insulting figure out its a waste of time.


I was taught that you have to bloody the nose of a bully.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Gracie (11-17-2021),Rutabaga (11-17-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> Truly! I cannot see the problem here with taking vaccines for covid19  medical science, doctors, nurses,  everyone who has worked or visited a Covid ward of a hospital knows THIS IS REAL.   Why arent you taking it seriously?


 @Neo


Its not hard to understand why people refuse the vax.

Covid is not the Spanish Flu or polio or small pox.   Its basically influenza, its mortality and infectiousness and symptoms fall into the upper end of the annual flu with one tweak - covid doesn't impact young people.   For people under 20 years old, covid is a non-issue.    For people over 60 (really over 70), covid mirrors influenza in its health risk.   But for elderly people every respiratory illness including the common cold is a serious health risk.

So why the PR campaign over covid?   Why does the govt exaggerate covid?   Why does the govt go to such extreme lengths to force people to take the covid vax?

Why the fanaticism over children getting vaxxed and having to wear masks?

Why do so many people - like Fauci - lie so much about covid?   Why does the CDC send a memo to physicians asking them to list covid as the primary cause of death in every case in which the deceased *might* have had covid?

Why does the govt demand people take the vax when it isnt even a vaccine?   It does not prevent a person from getting covid, or transmitting covid.   All it does is reduce the symptoms.   And its effectiveness seems to vanish after 6-12 months.

Why does the govt refuse to admit or allow - and even work to prohibit - the use of effective alternatives to the vax?   Such as ivermectin and HQ?    

As brought out in the Congressional hearings a few days ago, the CDC has the data to analytically determine if natural immunity to covid exists and its effectiveness.   Yet the CDC refuses to do the analysis.  Instead the CDC and govt claim natural immunity is not a factor and the only covid solution is the vax/   

Why is the govt so fanatical about forcing every person to take the covid vax?   The science does not back such a ferocious govt response.


In the end, I do not trust anything the govt says about covid.   Too much lying, deception, fudging data, hiding data, attacking opponents.    

See how simple it is to understand why people refuse the vax?

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021),Rutabaga (11-17-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> I was taught that you have to bloody the nose of a bully.


There are no actual bullies here.   Excepting Trinnity and mods, everyone here is equal and has the same degree of power - which is none.   Nobody here can force you to do anything.  There is zero real impact to you if someone flames you in a post.   You can literally ignore it and nothing bad happens to you.   Your reputation in the forum isn't impacted because everyone can see whats going on.   

The best course of action is to ignore the insults.

----------

Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Hospital pre op nurse called me today to prepare hubby for tomorrows surgery. After all the pertinent questions concerning his meds, etc, she asked if I would be accompanying him. I said I will go as far as I can before they ask for ze papers. She said "you are not vaxxed then, but he is?" and I said there is no way on Gods green earth I will take that poison jab. She said I was correct that I would not be allowed in very far, then whispered "I wish more were like you, standing firm". :Jawdrop:

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie



----------

Brat (11-17-2021),JustPassinThru (11-18-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021),Rutabaga (11-17-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Everyone who says they only do it when they HAVE to is simply saying they have a price.


yea, i can be bought, but i dont come cheap!


 :Cool20:

----------

Quark (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Dubler9 (11-19-2021),Gracie (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),WarriorRob (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> There are no actual bullies here.   Excepting Trinnity and mods, everyone here is equal and has the same degree of power - which is none.   Nobody here can force you to do anything.  There is zero real impact to you if someone flames you in a post.   You can literally ignore it and nothing bad happens to you.   Your reputation in the forum isn't impacted because everyone can see whats going on.   
> 
> The best course of action is to ignore the insults.


Quite the diplomat.

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Gracie (11-17-2021),Wilson2 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Neo

> @Neo
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand why people refuse the vax.
> 
> Covid is not the Spanish Flu or polio or small pox.   Its basically influenza, its mortality and infectiousness and symptoms fall into the upper end of the annual flu with one tweak - covid doesn't impact young people.   For people under 20 years old, covid is a non-issue.    For people over 60 (really over 70), covid mirrors influenza in its health risk.   But for elderly people every respiratory illness including the common cold is a serious health risk.
> 
> So why the PR campaign over covid?   Why does the govt exaggerate covid?   Why does the govt go to such extreme lengths to force people to take the covid vax?
> 
> ...


Sorry..thats a lot of white noise you are giving me!

----------


## WarriorRob

No matter what side you're on on these "vaccines" one scary fact remains, the Government is taking away our freedoms one step at a time, that should scare even a LibTard if LibTards still have any common sense or brains left after all of the brainwashing by the Government for decades :Angry20:

----------

Brat (11-17-2021),Gracie (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021),Rutabaga (11-17-2021)

----------


## Brat

> There are no actual bullies here.   Excepting Trinnity and mods, everyone here is equal and has the same degree of power - which is none.   Nobody here can force you to do anything.  There is zero real impact to you if someone flames you in a post.   You can literally ignore it and nothing bad happens to you.   Your reputation in the forum isn't impacted because everyone can see whats going on.   
> 
> The best course of action is to ignore the insults.


Another bullying tactic is being repetitive and insisting.  I consider anyone insisting that I take that poison is a bully.  I believe bullying goes against the spirit, if not the letter of the rules here.

----------

Gracie (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-17-2021),Rutabaga (11-17-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Hospital pre op nurse called me today to prepare hubby for tomorrows surgery. After all the pertinent questions concerning his meds, etc, she asked if I would be accompanying him. I said I will go as far as I can before they ask for ze papers. She said "you are not vaxxed then, but he is?" and I said there is no way on Gods green earth I will take that poison jab. She said I was correct that I would not be allowed in very far, then whispered "I wish more were like you, standing firm".


Damn I really do fell sorry for you and that's saying something because I rarely feel sorry for anyone. But I'm in the same boat no vaxx so I can't go very far in the hospital.

----------

Brat (11-18-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Sorry…..that’s a lot of white noise you are giving me!


You are a good and well behaved drone.

----------

Brat (11-18-2021),Wilson2 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> Damn I really do fell sorry for you and that's saying something because I rarely feel sorry for anyone. But I'm in the same boat no vaxx so I can't go very far in the hospital.


Don't feel sorry for me. Feel sorry for hubby for believing CNN and Fauci and Biden and being a dem in general. Unfortunately he refuses to acknowledge that his part of JFK is as dead as JFK....who is probably rolling in his grave knowing what his party turned in to..which is everything he fought against before he was Epsteined.

I can take care of myself, but I am slowly being worn down. This was NOT what I had in mind when he and I were supposed to be sitting on a porch watching a sunset in our old age. Doesn't help that he has ptsd either. But I will con my way in the best I can. On my phone, I have a text from the pharmacy congratulating him on his two vaxx shots...but it doesn't say his name. Just a text. On MY phone. So....I can always use that as "proof".

I need to find one of those fake vaxx cards.

----------

Brat (11-18-2021),phoenyx (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Gracie
> ...


I agree I don't have to respond. However, I frequently think it's a good idea to try to reason with those who engage in insults by pointing out that engaging in personal attacks/insults isn't going to help discussions move forward. At times, it's seemed like a fruitless effort, but sometimes it does seem to get some good results.

----------

Wilson2 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Thankfully, the place I live in is very conservative. The only time I wear a mask is when I HAVE to....docs, dentist, etc. Everyone else has a sign on their door stating its personal preference. But, when hubby goes in tomorrow for his surgery, they won't let me in because I am unvaxxed, so he will be on his own once I escort him in. They will stop me at the door. Unvaxxed woman bad syndrome.


It's the same here, you have to have a mask to enter a medical or government facility, businesses encourage the mask but no big deal if you don't mask up.

----------

Brat (11-18-2021)

----------


## Gracie

What happened to our avies? Now we are ALL maskless, lol.

----------


## Oceander

> What happened to our avies? Now we are ALL maskless, lol.


 @Gracie

Did you accidentally hit the "Hide Postbits" link that appears under each user summary next to each post?  Check one, and if there's a link that says "Show Postbits", click on that.

----------

Brat (11-18-2021),Gracie (11-18-2021),Northern Rivers (11-18-2021),Wildrose (11-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> What happened to our avies? Now we are ALL maskless, lol.


You've been unmasked by the NSA.

----------


## Gracie

> @Gracie
> 
> Did you accidentally hit the "Hide Postbits" link that appears under each user summary next to each post?  Check one, and if there's a link that says "Show Postbits", click on that.


That did it. Thank you!

----------

Brat (11-18-2021),Northern Rivers (11-18-2021),Oceander (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> It's the same here, you have to have a mask to enter a medical or government facility, businesses encourage the mask but no big deal if you don't mask up.


Same here (Florida).

I actually don't mind wearing a mask in a hospital.   When I had to go to the clinic for my annual physical or whatever, I git to sit in the waiting room with all those sick kids.  During flu season it was packed and the place was a germ party - kids coughing, sneezing, weazing, rubbing their runny nose and touching chairs and magazines, parents holding kids and wiping thier noses and then touching door knobs etc.

Then they go into the exam room and spread their germs there.  The doctors and nurses wear gloves and wash hands and wipe the exam bed, but that isn't enough to get rid of all the viruses and bacteria floating around landing on things.

Then I get to stand in line to check out, sandwiched between sick kids.

There is a reason hospitals and clinics are sources of illness.

----------

Brat (11-18-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Took MrGracie to the hospital at 6:45am this morning. He has his lung biopsy surgery today. They wouldn't let me in. Meanwhile, MrG was having a panic attack and they were telling him where to go next....go left, then right, second door on left turn left then right. I had a hissy. So I stood at the door and YELLED at them that they need to TAKE HIM...that he is having a panic attack RIGHT NOW, he is confused and not sure wtf they are saying and he needs to be led to wherever he is to go. So...they did. Then told me to stop yelling. I said I have to..HE CAN'T HEAR EITHER. Then I baaaa'd like a sheep and said they better get their butts in gear and help him. Another nurse took his arm and gently led him away, turned to me and said "don't wory. I have him and will get him settled".

I walked out and baaa'd at every fucking idiot going in and out the doors. Now I wait.

----------

Brat (11-18-2021),phoenyx (11-18-2021)

----------


## Brat

Poor @Gracie and MrGracie.  I hope it goes well today!  Baaaaa!

----------

Gracie (11-18-2021),phoenyx (11-18-2021),WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Surgeon just called. Said the prodecure went well and MrG is now in ICU where they will keep an eye on him and have him spend the night. They had to take him off his warfarin the past 3 days, and now have to get him back on it, and make sure there are no leaks in the holes they poked in his lung, then tomorrow will see how he is doing.
All the stress caused me to have a flareup so now I am sleeping as much as possible to prep for his release. I am hoping he can recoup in a rehabilitation place as he heals, at least until he can move on his own. He is 6'2" tall and 250 lbs....and I have RA, degenerative spine and no way can I lift him if he falls again or to assist him to the bathroom, etc. They said they would see how is progresses tomorrow. Then, its the waiting game while the chunk samples they took from his lung is sent to UCDavis to find out what is going on so they can treat it.
For me, I am just bone tired. No family to assist me OR him, so..its just me. I hope they get him in the prehab place. Or, I might have to find a temp caregiver. But for now...I am going to sleep awhile. Mentally worn out.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),phoenyx (11-18-2021),WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Surgeon just called. Said the prodecure went well and MrG is now in ICU where they will keep an eye on him and have him spend the night. They had to take him off his warfarin the past 3 days, and now have to get him back on it, and make sure there are no leaks in the holes they poked in his lung, then tomorrow will see how he is doing.
> All the stress caused me to have a flareup so now I am sleeping as much as possible to prep for his release. I am hoping he can recoup in a rehabilitation place as he heals, at least until he can move on his own. He is 6'2" tall and 250 lbs....and I have RA, degenerative spine and no way can I lift him if he falls again or to assist him to the bathroom, etc. They said they would see how is progresses tomorrow. Then, its the waiting game while the chunk samples they took from his lung is sent to UCDavis to find out what is going on so they can treat it.
> For me, I am just bone tired. No family to assist me OR him, so..its just me. I hope they get him in the prehab place. Or, I might have to find a temp caregiver. But for now...I am going to sleep awhile. Mentally worn out.


That is great news. The social services at the hospital should be made aware of how difficult it would be for you to care for him alone. Also, if he is in the ICU, chances are they will send him to a rehab facility for at least a few weeks until his vitals stay stable for a few days. Godspeed and best to you and him.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Gracie (11-19-2021),phoenyx (11-18-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Sorry...off topic up there ^.

 :Sleepy1:

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

> Truly! I cannot see the problem here with taking vaccines for covid19  medical science, doctors, nurses,  everyone who has worked or visited a Covid ward of a hospital knows THIS IS REAL.   Why arent you taking it seriously?


You can go ahead and have my doses anally

----------

Brat (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Same here (Florida).
> 
> I actually don't mind wearing a mask in a hospital.   When I had to go to the clinic for my annual physical or whatever, I git to sit in the waiting room with all those sick kids.  During flu season it was packed and the place was a germ party - kids coughing, sneezing, weazing, rubbing their runny nose and touching chairs and magazines, parents holding kids and wiping thier noses and then touching door knobs etc.
> 
> Then they go into the exam room and spread their germs there.  The doctors and nurses wear gloves and wash hands and wipe the exam bed, but that isn't enough to get rid of all the viruses and bacteria floating around landing on things.
> 
> Then I get to stand in line to check out, sandwiched between sick kids.
> 
> There is a reason hospitals and clinics are sources of illness.


"Why would I want to go to the hospital, they're full of sick people"- My granddad a practicing pharmacist for 62 years.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Wilson2 (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Took MrGracie to the hospital at 6:45am this morning. He has his lung biopsy surgery today. They wouldn't let me in. Meanwhile, MrG was having a panic attack and they were telling him where to go next....go left, then right, second door on left turn left then right. I had a hissy. So I stood at the door and YELLED at them that they need to TAKE HIM...that he is having a panic attack RIGHT NOW, he is confused and not sure wtf they are saying and he needs to be led to wherever he is to go. So...they did. Then told me to stop yelling. I said I have to..HE CAN'T HEAR EITHER. Then I baaaa'd like a sheep and said they better get their butts in gear and help him. Another nurse took his arm and gently led him away, turned to me and said "don't wory. I have him and will get him settled".
> 
> I walked out and baaa'd at every fucking idiot going in and out the doors. Now I wait.


My, how mature.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Late to the topic...but...yeah.  I'm un-Jabbed.

Gonna keep it that way.  It's obvious, both from how they're pushing this goo, and what's coming through the censorious media, that there's something sinister afoot.  This Majik Goo offers little-if-any protection from the Chinese Cooties...and if that were the PURPOSE of this Jab, it would have stopped six months ago, and there'd be efforts to forget it.

That's not what's happened and it's obvious it's not the purpose.  Now they're Jabbing people who don't GET it...CHILDREN.  And again, the censorious, duplicitious, lying, evil mediuh are HIDING the REAL ill effects of this Jab!

I don't need it.  Nobody does...again, through the Lead Curtain of mediuh censorship, comes word that hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, quercitin, NAC (since banned, because, Vaccination), Vitamin D, mouthwashes, sinus washes, hand-washes, fresh air and sunshine, all help prevent acute sickness from the disease.

But Big Pharma is rolling in printed-up government fiat.  And they want MOAR.

And the Lizard Men who control Big Pharma and government, want the rules of the Georgia Guidestones imposed.  Population reduced to half a billion - from 9 billion, now.  Lot of vaccination needed...

...as Billy Gates said, in a slip in one of his stupid TED talks.

Not getting it.  Not even if I'm starved out.  I don't think this madness will last longer than a year, though...but that vetch and the genetic damage it does, is forever.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Northern Rivers (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Late to the topic...but...yeah.  I'm un-Jabbed.
> 
> Gonna keep it that way.  It's obvious, both from how they're pushing this goo, and what's coming through the censorious media, that there's something sinister afoot.  This Majik Goo offers little-if-any protection from the Chinese Cooties...and if that were the PURPOSE of this Jab, it would have stopped six months ago, and there'd be efforts to forget it.
> 
> That's not what's happened and it's obvious it's not the purpose.  Now they're Jabbing people who don't GET it...CHILDREN.  And again, the censorious, duplicitious, lying, evil mediuh are HIDING the REAL ill effects of this Jab!
> 
> I don't need it.  Nobody does...again, through the Lead Curtain of mediuh censorship, comes word that hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, quercitin, NAC (since banned, because, Vaccination), Vitamin D, mouthwashes, sinus washes, hand-washes, fresh air and sunshine, all help prevent acute sickness from the disease.
> 
> But Big Pharma is rolling in printed-up government fiat.  And they want MOAR.
> ...


They why have serious illnesses and deaths fallen through the floor since vaccination began even in the most vulnerable population in the country?

https://www.health.harvard.edu/covid...id-19-vaccines

----------


## Northern Rivers

I JUST got back from errands in Queensland.

My A-4 pass was hanging from the passenger side sun visor...I had my vaccination certificate with me...and...an old folder of CT Scans with my oft-used referral to get another one...

For the first time...the cars were being shunted past, quickly. The cop saw my CT Scan folder with the huge "Queensland Radiology" on it and just waved me on.

In McDonald's...when I stopped to get a plain hamburger for Knucklehead for when I got back home...NOBODY was masked. Two cops were in there, also no masks. Nobody was scanning the QR code sticker on the door, either...to log in where and when you were there. 

Geez...the majors are gonna get voted out thanks to this crap.  :Angry20:

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Wildrose (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I JUST got back from errands in Queensland.
> 
> My A-4 pass was hanging from the passenger side sun visor...I had my vaccination certificate with me...and...an old folder of CT Scans with my oft-used referral to get another one...
> 
> For the first time...the cars were being shunted past, quickly. The cop saw my CT Scan folder with the huge "Queensland Radiology" on it and just waved me on.
> 
> In McDonald's...when I stopped to get a plain hamburger for Knucklehead for when I got back home...NOBODY was masked. Two cops were in there, also no masks. Nobody was scanning the QR code sticker on the door, either...to log in where and when you were there. 
> 
> Geez...the majors are gonna get voted out thanks to this crap.


It was inevitable people would eventually get tired of being treated like prisoners.  I'm just surprised it took this long.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-18-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It was inevitable people would eventually get tired of being treated like prisoners.  I'm just surprised it took this long.


I've raised cattle in three countries...bigly. There are times when you have to either vet them (needles and down the gullet)...or...simply get them up into a truck for their last goodbye. That's what something called "a race" is for. Two 7' steel sides...3' wide...they can't go anywhere else.

That's what's happening to us.  :Angry20:

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Wildrose (11-18-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> That did it. Thank you!


It's the same here in Austria, too.  :Sofa:

----------

Brat (11-19-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Late to the topic...but...yeah.  I'm un-Jabbed.
> 
> Gonna keep it that way.  It's obvious, both from how they're pushing this goo, and what's coming through the censorious media, that there's something sinister afoot.  This Majik Goo offers little-if-any protection from the Chinese Cooties...and if that were the PURPOSE of this Jab, it would have stopped six months ago, and there'd be efforts to forget it.
> 
> That's not what's happened and it's obvious it's not the purpose.  Now they're Jabbing people who don't GET it...CHILDREN.  And again, the censorious, duplicitious, lying, evil mediuh are HIDING the REAL ill effects of this Jab!
> 
> I don't need it.  Nobody does...again, through the Lead Curtain of mediuh censorship, comes word that hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, quercitin, NAC (since banned, because, Vaccination), Vitamin D, mouthwashes, sinus washes, hand-washes, fresh air and sunshine, all help prevent acute sickness from the disease.
> 
> But Big Pharma is rolling in printed-up government fiat.  And they want MOAR.
> ...


No way/no how would I have gotten jabbed...but...I live, rurally and to GET anywhere...there's a checkpoint with the Army Reserves and Cops.  :Sad20:

----------

Brat (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I've raised cattle in three countries...bigly. There are times when you have to either vet them (needles and down the gullet)...or...simply get them up into a truck for their last goodbye. That's what something called "a race" is for. Two 7' steel sides...3' wide...they can't go anywhere else.
> 
> That's what's happening to us.


Reminds me of the dipping vats we used for control of external parasites until CoRid, and then Ivermectin came along.

Once CoRid came on the market we sprayed which worked well but was potentially fatal for those of us doing the work.

Ivermectin was a godsend.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> No way/no how would I have gotten jabbed...but...I live, rurally and to GET anywhere...there's a checkpoint with the Army Reserves and Cops.


We all have to find our own way.

I am reserving my ire for the quack medical professionals who are PUSHING this filth on patients.  Who should know better, and should stop, and should be screaming from the rooftops.  Should be walking out.  Should be pouring that poison onto the ground.

They are not.  They are obediently Jabbing patients, and lying to them about the "need" and what it will supposedly do...just like the medics at Auschwitz and Dachau.

THEY need to be HANGED.  Maybe they will.  I expect a blowback, as huge numbers take sick and die, in the next year.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Northern Rivers (11-19-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

There are two things in life which puzzle me: (1) Why the cop asked Lee Harvey Oswald - "can you remember where you were at the time JFK was shot"? (2) People who spout personal attacks/insults at others on internet forums?? 
I accept the right of reply at a person who starts with an insult.
The classic is: "I do like border control" - Leftie goon .... "well you are a trump loving racist nazi"?? I understand most lefties have low intelligence however, the rationale of such an answer (using the lower case t for TRUMP) seems nuts.

----------


## Brat

Anyone starting a conversation with an insult should be iggied immediately.  They are useless and vile human beings.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-19-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Anyone starting a conversation with an insult should be iggied immediately.  They are useless and vile human beings.


The CNN blogs on FB set up a pejorative meme...then...they get out of the way and their robots go on with insult after insult.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Same here (Florida).
> 
> I actually don't mind wearing a mask in a hospital.   When I had to go to the clinic for my annual physical or whatever, I git to sit in the waiting room with all those sick kids.  During flu season it was packed and the place was a germ party - kids coughing, sneezing, weazing, rubbing their runny nose and touching chairs and magazines, parents holding kids and wiping thier noses and then touching door knobs etc.
> 
> Then they go into the exam room and spread their germs there.  The doctors and nurses wear gloves and wash hands and wipe the exam bed, but that isn't enough to get rid of all the viruses and bacteria floating around landing on things.
> 
> Then I get to stand in line to check out, sandwiched between sick kids.
> 
> There is a reason hospitals and clinics are sources of illness.


I here you brother.

----------


## covfefe saved us

> I am not vaxxed. There are a few places I can go to (chemists, supermarkets, banks, newsagents) but I am banned from every where else. I am hanging in there. The medical discrimination against us will end on December 15th (so far, but I don't trust the government not to change that) and I will be able to travel by public transport and go into all the shops I want to. Just have to wait them out.


Hang in there. The truth is coming and no ones economy can handle shutting out the unvaxxed.

----------


## Rutabaga

covid=money

----------

